# "Rusty" the rooster



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I was transplanting a spider plant when Rusty decided to pluck a leaf...bad rooster!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I couldn't figure out what you were talking about since you said you couldn't have roosters. At least you've got your best bud keeping you on your toes.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I think he has scaly leg mites (too much rust on his legs and feet lol.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In this case they can be forgiven. They might be the reason he is able to remain upright.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor thing. I hope he likes glue.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

LOL, cute post!


----------

